# Liberty ........



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 13, 2022)

Twist actions will look great in the Black and the Silver SS Braided Polymer
blanks that are in the mail to their new owner.
Les


----------



## gimpy (Jul 13, 2022)

Great, when can I expect them

I’m sure the new owner will be pleased with them


----------

